# [RISOLTO] abilitare il "touch" sul touchpad

## neretux

Il mio touchpad è riconosciuto perfettamente anche lo scrolling a 2 dita, ma mi manca il "touch" che mi simula il tasto sx mouse. Non avendo xorg.conf come posso abilitarlo?Last edited by neretux on Fri Jul 01, 2011 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phunker

quale DE usi? se usi kde c'e' il tool synaptiks .. lo installi e poi configuri tutto da "Impostazioni di sistema"

----------

## cloc3

hai già dato un occhio qui?

----------

## neretux

Come DE uso LXDE, ho letto la guida che hai postato ma non serve perchè io non ho xorg.conf nè hal. Sinceramente non capisco come possa funzionare xorg-server senza xorg.conf.

Dovrei reinstallare xorg-server con USE="udev"?

Se faccio 

```
 emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8  USE="-doc -test" 1,001 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-171-r1 [164-r2] USE="acl%* extras gudev%* hwdb%* keymap%* rule_generator%* -action_modeswitch% -build% -debug% -edd% -floppy% (-introspection) (-selinux) -test" 595 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 1,596 kB

```

Dovrei per caso fare:

```
emerge udev

rc-update add udev boot
```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## phunker

xorg non usa il file di config a meno che non lo crei tu per problemi di funzionamento o personalizzazioni..

per far funzionare synaptics io ho fatto cosi':

/etc/make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse synaptics"
```

hal non si usa piu' e non so se non va usato manco udev..

io ce l'ho nelle USE globali e configurato con "rc-update add udev default"

sotto /etc/X11 ho creato io un xorg.conf mettendoci questo:

```
 Section "InputClass"

     Identifier "Touchpad"

     Driver     "synaptics"

     MatchIsTouchpad "on"

     MatchProduct    "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

     Option "TapButton1" "1"

     Option "TapButton2" "2"

     Option "TapButton3" "3"

     Option "ClickButton1" "1"

 EndSection
```

questo solo per far funzionare il click del mouse col tocco.. il resto l'ho configurato direttamente su kde

prova a farlo anche tu o a metterci il codice indicato nella guida e vedi se in qualche modo funziona

verifica che siano installati i pacchetti evdev e udev..

io ho installato anche x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

nel kernel deve essere abilitato il supporto a synaptics, bisogna cercare sotto input-devices credo..

un'altra guida qui per le varie funzioni possibili: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad

di piu' per ora non so dirti.. e' la prima volta per me con gentoo su un notebook e con tutti sti giri son riuscito a farlo funzionare

----------

## ago

Un po' di chiarezza.

Xorg ha sempre usato xorg.conf, poi è passata ad hal la gestione, ed ora è in mano ad udev; quindi devi abilitare la use udev per xorg-server ( lo è di default)

A questo punto per la roba che ti da problemi puoi usare xorg.conf o meglio ancora xorg.conf.d come cartella con all'interno le policy.

----------

## neretux

Risolto seguendo le indicazioni di phunker. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.   :Laughing: 

----------

